

Ask HN: How to get pitched by startups - brianjolney

So I work for a pretty awesome consumer products company, and we like to try new things that aren't proven by the big guys yet. Any tips on a place to get pitched by startups?<p>I track HN/TC/etc daily, but I have this feeling that theres probably a lot of startups that could help our business, and likewise we could help validate/grow. I might not be thinking about what they're offering, or frankly understand the proposition.<p>Any ideas?
======
g0atbutt
I see a lot of startups on a day to day basis (I run The Startup Foundry) and
would be happy to pass along some info your way.

What are you looking for specifically?

~~~
brianjolney
I suppose thats the problem, I'm not quite sure.

Our company is Vita Coco (<http://vitacoco.com>), and we're always looking for
ways to increase our social media fans, analyze where and what our fans are
doing, optimize our web/fb pages, etc.

I guess what I'm looking for is a way to opt-in as a person willing (and
looking) to be pitched ideas by fresh companies.

~~~
nantes
I would suggest AlphaList except that I just realized I haven't seen anything
from them in a couple weeks.

Still, worth a shot.

<http://alphalist.co/>

~~~
brianjolney
ah perfect, just what I was looking for. thanks!

